# Did they update the Glycine Combat Sub recently?



## unimatrixzer0

Did they update the Glycine Combat Sub recently? Mines the first one. Hopefully you notice the differences in the dials. I got it off ebay but the seller is an authorized dealer in Spain so it should be legit. Legit or not a bit disappointed since I preferred the look pre-update.


----------



## dZeak

Wow - I agree with you. This is a regression for each change:

1) New 3 lines of text = bad
2) White date outline = bad
3) New eagle logo = bad
4) New typeface = bad


----------



## Emre

Obviously yes they have made some changes visible on dial.If you refer to Iguana Sell I am sure they can take care of your concern and if they have an older model they would replace it.

The date frame doesn't bother me but agree with above post for the rest of the changes. The logo change/addition was something I was strongly against but it's the owners decision to add wings on the crown.Maybe just a personal preference, would love to hear other enthusiasts opinion also.


----------



## Eweman

For me:

Crown>Eagle. Eagle is very generic and meh

old date box much better.

Still a nice watch mind.

I would definitely contact iguana sell. they will do their best to make you happy.


----------



## dZeak

I actually really liked the crown logo. The new logo reminds me of Versace's logo - which is not at all a good thing for me.

Also noticed the bezel looks painted (matte) rather than anodized (gloss). (or is that just the lighting?)

And the missing lume next to the date window.

I am generally not so OCD on such details. But there are so many watches competing on my "short" list, and it only takes but a gut feeling to knock a particular model down in priority...


----------



## unimatrixzer0

Bezel is glossy. Also just noticed the lume marker on the bezel at noon is a pearl thing rather than the flat dot of white.

Is the dial color on the previous version a dark navy blue? Unless it's just the lighting. On mine it's black.


----------



## omeglycine

They continue to edge closer to Invicta in terms of designs with each passing year. *sigh*


----------



## platinumEX

I hate the new logo. It went from classy to cheesy, in my opinion. It's a shame. Glycine has been one of my favorite brands for a while now but things aren't looking good...

And more text on the dial? Why would that be an improvement??


----------



## dZeak

IIRC, they had 2 blue models: blue dial with blue bezel and gold trim; then black dial with blue bezel and silver trim. Yours looks to be a mixture of both.

Didn't notice the pearl. 



unimatrixzer0 said:


> Bezel is glossy. Also just noticed the lume marker on the bezel at noon is a pearl thing rather than the flat dot of white.
> 
> Is the dial color on the previous version a dark navy blue? Unless it's just the lighting. On mine it's black.


----------



## creepshow

I too am a huge glycine fan and am not happy about these changes. I agree with everything said above. What concerns me now is that I just sent my combat sub back to the AD after complaining about horrible lume on the dial. They told me that Glycine acknowledge this fact and are replacing the watch.... but if my only option is to get this new design in return I don't think it'd be worth it..


----------



## unimatrixzer0

The AD said they can still get the older version from Glycine so that's encouraging at least.

Although new issue. How accurate is the movement suppose to be? I timed it for 24 hours dial up and this morning it's now 19 seconds fast... that's no bueno.


----------



## Robotaz

I don't like any of the changes. The logo looks awful IMO.


----------



## omeglycine

unimatrixzer0 said:


> The AD said they can still get the older version from Glycine so that's encouraging at least.
> 
> Although new issue. How accurate is the movement suppose to be? I timed it for 24 hours dial up and this morning it's now 19 seconds fast... that's no bueno.


You're correct, not good at all.

The daily maximum variation for your watch (I believe it's an elabore grade 2824-2) is +/-20 seconds a day, and the movement is adjusted in 3 positions to an average daily variance of +/- 7 seconds. Dial up is one of the three positions (along with crown at 6H and crown at 9H) that is adjusted. With maximum variation between positions limited to +/-15 seconds/day, there is no way for your watch to achieve accuracy both within the +/-7 seconds a day spec and also limit variation between positions to 15 seconds/day.

I would exchange the watch or get a refund.


----------



## ccwatchmaker

omeglycine said:


> You're correct, not good at all.
> 
> The daily maximum variation for your watch (I believe it's an elabore grade 2824-2) is +/-20 seconds a day, and the movement is adjusted in 3 positions to an average daily variance of +/- 7 seconds. Dial up is one of the three positions (along with crown at 6H and crown at 9H) that is adjusted. With maximum variation between positions limited to +/-15 seconds/day, there is no way for your watch to achieve accuracy both within the +/-7 seconds a day spec and also limit variation between positions to 15 seconds/day.
> 
> I would exchange the watch or get a refund.


The timing issue could be as simple as the watch having become magnetized somewhere along the supply chain. Demagnetizing may bring the timing back to a more reasonable figure.

Given that a chronometer rated watch is allowed a tolerance of +6/-4, a tolerance of +7/-7 seems rather tight for an ordinary non-chronometer certificated watch. Where do you find this specification?

Jim Sadilek


----------



## omeglycine

ccwatchmaker said:


> The timing issue could be as simple as the watch having become magnetized somewhere along the supply chain. Demagnetizing may bring the timing back to a more reasonable figure.
> 
> Given that a chronometer rated watch is allowed a tolerance of +6/-4, a tolerance of +7/-7 seems rather tight for an ordinary non-chronometer certificated watch. Where do you find this specification?
> 
> Jim Sadilek


The chart below (or similar) can be found across a number of sites if you google something like "ETA 2824-2 movement specs." I believe it was (and potentially still is) available off of ETA.ch, but I am unable to locate it currently.

View attachment 7169794


As a recent example of this info being quoted, here is a ablogtowatch article stating the same information.

Haldor Abissi Watch: 'Swiss-Made' For Under €800


----------



## omeglycine

Apparently pictures still are having the occasional issue posting, but clicking the attachment should bring it up. Additionally, the level of precision for -7/+7 is across those 3 positions I referenced above. COSC is tested in 5 positions, along with many other standards not necessarily/likely met by an elabore grade 2824-2.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

From crown to an Eagle? wow


----------



## ccwatchmaker

omeglycine said:


> The chart below (or similar) can be found across a number of sites if you google something like "ETA 2824-2 movement specs." I believe it was (and potentially still is) available off of ETA.ch, but I am unable to locate it currently.
> 
> View attachment 7169794
> 
> 
> As a recent example of this info being quoted, here is a ablogtowatch article stating the same information.
> 
> Haldor Abissi Watch: 'Swiss-Made' For Under €800


Thank you. I too went to ETA.ch expecting to find the information there. It appears that the ETA web site has changed. I am not surprised. ETA, effective at the end of 2015, no longer sells parts and complete movements through watch material suppliers. Any ETA movement parts would need to come from the brands using the ETA movements. Since almost every Swiss brand now has restrictive parts policies (Glycine included), servicing modern watches with ETA movements for independent watchmakers will become difficult to impossible as existing stocks of ETA parts run out.

It appears that the Swiss goal is to monopolize the watch service business through the various factory service centers. Watch owners have no choice of who will service their watch. Prices for factory service are generally two to three times what would be charged by an independent watchmaker. The monopolization is effective by the brands' refusal to sell parts outside of the factory system. The watch owner either pays the factory price, or tosses the watch in the sock drawer.

Jim Sadilek


----------



## wtma

The new logo is really *HORRIBLE* indeed, there's no class in there at all


----------



## Shrodinkee

Not liking the new logo and changes, but you know what would really irk me if I owned this watch? The watch band still has the crown logo on it. That's just a complete lack of attention to detail.


----------



## Robotaz

Shrodinkee said:


> Not liking the new logo and changes, but you know what would really irk me if I owned this watch? The watch band still has the crown logo on it. That's just a complete lack of attention to detail.


Oh wow. You're right. That's embarrassing.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## VitaBrevis

I'd return it at once, that logo is ugly. All the pictures at their site show the trident logo


----------



## Robotaz

Im calling it, "The Spread Eagle".

lol


----------



## Emre

I am happy to see that I am not alone with that revised fashion brand alike logo ( Armani ). We could make them know our ideas and input. Please don't hesitate to email: [email protected] for your feedback.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Just curious, what logo does the crown of the new version have on it?


----------



## unimatrixzer0

Mine had the old logo.



ShaggyDog said:


> Just curious, what logo does the crown of the new version have on it?


----------



## Quartersawn

Emre said:


> I am happy to see that I am not alone with that revised fashion brand alike logo ( Armani ). We could make them know our ideas and input. Please don't hesitate to email: [email protected] for your feedback.


You can also voice your concerns on the Glycine website here:

Glycine Contact


----------



## Robotaz

The logo being bad is one thing. The crown and strap having a different logo than the dial is another. That's very concerning that Glycine would think its OK.


----------



## dZeak

Yikes! They have the Armani logo on that webpage!!! ;(



Saxon007 said:


> You can also voice your concerns on the Glycine website here:
> 
> Glycine Contact


----------



## anabuki

Saxon007 said:


> You can also voice your concerns on the Glycine website here:
> 
> Glycine Contact


I've sent them: "set this "eagle" free"...


----------



## wtma

I've sent my feedback too. I hope they do listen to their loyal customers and admirers.


----------



## Emre

I am in also,again.


----------



## unimatrixzer0

So my replacement I will say huge difference in it's accuracy. I kid you not it's +/- 0 seconds after 24 hours.


----------



## omeglycine

unimatrixzer0 said:


> So my replacement I will say huge difference in it's accuracy. I kid you not it's +/- 0 seconds after 24 hours.


Glad to hear. Hope it continues to perform well and that you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Emre

I remember my golden eye was same, dead on seconds per whole day


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast

I just got mine in and it's the "new" model. Frankly, I love it. Mine is the sunburst blue dial with orange bezel. Absolutely in love with it. I obviously see the changes you've mentioned, but I think the sunburst blue in the sunlight just makes it all worth it. What a watch!


----------



## Robotaz

AspiringEnthusiast said:


> I just got mine in and it's the "new" model. Frankly, I love it. Mine is the sunburst blue dial with orange bezel. Absolutely in love with it. I obviously see the changes you've mentioned, but I think the sunburst blue in the sunlight just makes it all worth it. What a watch!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast

Absolutely. My bad!


----------



## dZeak

From what I can tell, the only change on that model is inclusion of the Armani logo.

Not a change for the better, but the watch still looks fantastic!


----------



## fastfras

AspiringEnthusiast said:


> Absolutely. My bad!


Hands are different, here's a pic of mine.


----------



## platinumEX

fastfras said:


> Hands are different, here's a pic of mine.


They are two different Combat Sub models.

The Subs with large numbers on the dial have always had different hands - similar to mercedes but with a solid circle. Combat Subs without large numbers, like yours, have the thick pencil hands.


----------



## Aless

AspiringEnthusiast said:


> Absolutely. My bad!


I have just placed an order for the same as yours but with SS bracelet and the old logo... At least according to the pictures in the ad from what I can see. Anyway very nice combo with the blue dail and orange bezel! I post a picture from the seller!


----------



## Cigarbob

This one just arrived today...


----------



## fredrick

A logo change from the crown to an eagle? Yuck... Moving towards the Invicta wings and away from Rolex crown royalty.

Glad that my style is pre tinkering with the logo other poor design changes.


----------



## fredrick

A logo change from the crown to an eagle? Yuck... Moving towards the Invicta wings and away from Rolex crown royalty.

Glad that my style is pre tinkering with the logo other poor design changes.

View attachment 8661746


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

dZeak said:


> Wow - I agree with you. This is a regression for each change:
> 
> 1) New 3 lines of text = bad
> 2) White date outline = bad
> 3) New eagle logo = bad
> 4) New typeface = bad


+1. Agreed on all counts.


----------



## platinumEX

Also worth noting, a Combat Sub I recently received (with new logo) does NOT have drilled lugs. A bit disappointing but not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## platinumEX

UPDATE:

After looking closer and trying on the new Combat Sub, the entire case has actually been tweaked. The edge between the surface and sides is sharper. There is also a smoothed flat surface at the end of the lugs, where before the surface curved more gradually to the edge.

The case still curved nicely and it's still just as comfortable. In fact, I may actually like this updated case better, with the exception of no drilled lugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike




----------



## platinumEX

Well that's annoying, taike. Seems one of that bird's wings is flapping harder than the other! ;-) I'm sure Klepsoo will get it taken care of for you.


----------



## taike

Actually, they've politely told me to go pound salt. Apparently since all pieces have been QC'd by Glycine and Klepsoo, any such defects are deemed "imperceptible"


----------



## platinumEX

That's horrible. Things obviously get missed in QC. I doubt Klepsoo does much if any themselves. One of my Subs was missing the papers altogether - they're supposedly getting them from Glycine. 

What about having it fixed under Glycine's warranty? I'm sure more of a hassle but if I were you I'd contact Glycine directly.

I once purchase a Combat Sub Stealth that the previous owner managed to convince Glycine to switch the entire dial and hands to another color under warranty, because of the weak lume of the Stealth dial and hands. He even included the back and forth emails.


----------



## kirkryanm

Received my Combat Sub today that I purchased from Klepsoo when they were having their 35% offer. Unfortunately it looks like the paint on the second hand is flaking off a bit, and there are three noticeable specs stuck to the underside of the crystal. I've emailed Klepsoo (Alessia) to see what they can do. Sounds like I might be out of luck if they're not willing to help @taike with his misaligned logo.







I'll let everyone know what they have to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm

^ P. S. I apologize for the awful photo. In natural light the specs are much more noticeable against the black dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

First Alessia pretended she couldn't see anything wrong in 3 photos I sent. After I cropped the photos to just the logo, she dismissed it as an "imperceptible inclination" which has passed QC at klepsoo and glycine. I've sent a message directly to Glycine to see what they have to say. I'm considering just doing a paypal dispute and sending it back rather than deal with warranty for something brand new.


----------



## gprspeter




----------



## kirkryanm

taike said:


> First Alessia pretended she couldn't see anything wrong in 3 photos I sent. After I cropped the photos to just the logo, she dismissed it as an "imperceptible inclination" which has passed QC at klepsoo and glycine. I've sent a message directly to Glycine to see what they have to say. I'm considering just doing a paypal dispute and sending it back rather than deal with warranty for something brand new.


Keep me posted on how that goes, if you don't mind. I haven't heard back yet, and typically I would get a response within 24 hours. Bummer.. I was seriously looking forward to this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhemmers

AspiringEnthusiast said:


> Absolutely. My bad!


I have that watch and love it. The blue is stunning. (Mine has the old logo.)


----------



## oak1971




----------



## Davido22

omeglycine said:


> They continue to edge closer to Invicta in terms of designs with each passing year. *sigh*


Crystal ball post.


----------



## filthyj24

taike said:


> First Alessia pretended she couldn't see anything wrong in 3 photos I sent. After I cropped the photos to just the logo, she dismissed it as an "imperceptible inclination" which has passed QC at klepsoo and glycine. I've sent a message directly to Glycine to see what they have to say. I'm considering just doing a paypal dispute and sending it back rather than deal with warranty for something brand new.


How did your dealings go with Klepsoo? I'm having to deal with a lot of bs from them right now and am also considering a PayPal dispute.


----------



## Robotaz

filthyj24 said:


> How did your dealings go with Klepsoo? I'm having to deal with a lot of bs from them right now and am also considering a PayPal dispute.


What's the deal? Is it just taking a long time? Did you ask for a refund?


----------



## filthyj24

Initially I was told that the model I ordered wouldn't be available until mid-late September. A member here contacted me regarding selling me a modified combat sub which, after some deliberation I decided I actually preferred the model he was offering. 

I put in a request to cancel my order and somehow, miraculously they had the watch in stock. From there I was faced with the decision to keep my order or get the modified one. I decided on the the mod and again, requested to cancel my order. 

Over 24 hours go by before I get a response asking for my order number then them telling me the watch is ready to ship and flat out ignoring my request to cancel the order and have my money refunded. 

The worst part of this whole fiasco is the member was willing to go out of his way to make the watch how I wanted but I don't have the funds to pay because all of my watch money is tied up with Klepsoo.


----------



## taike

filthyj24 said:


> How did your dealings go with Klepsoo? I'm having to deal with a lot of bs from them right now and am also considering a PayPal dispute.


Not so good. Klepsoo finally agreed to an exchange after I reminded them I still had another open order. Now the return is stuck in Italian customs because the paperwork Klepsoo provided was insufficient.


----------



## Robotaz

filthyj24 said:


> Initially I was told that the model I ordered wouldn't be available until mid-late September. A member here contacted me regarding selling me a modified combat sub which, after some deliberation I decided I actually preferred the model he was offering.
> 
> I put in a request to cancel my order and somehow, miraculously they had the watch in stock. From there I was faced with the decision to keep my order or get the modified one. I decided on the the mod and again, requested to cancel my order.
> 
> Over 24 hours go by before I get a response asking for my order number then them telling me the watch is ready to ship and flat out ignoring my request to cancel the order and have my money refunded.
> 
> The worst part of this whole fiasco is the member was willing to go out of his way to make the watch how I wanted but I don't have the funds to pay because all of my watch money is tied up with Klepsoo.


It seems that they get a little light on funds when there are a lot of orders that they have placed with Glycine that are yet to be fulfilled. I have had significant pressure put on me during waiting periods that go on for too long.

It's my personal opinion that they mean well and are polite, but have a lot of pressure. We tend to hit Klepsoo hard at times here on WUS, and I would assume that floating all of our orders can be trying.

I really don't know what to say other than to remember these people have a business on the line, they do offer great deals with factory warranty, and their service as a whole has been excellent.

Look, we know there's a wait. And frankly, to cancel during the wait after they've used our money to buy our watch, well, is inconsiderate of us. That's my opinion.


----------



## filthyj24

I placed my order on the 10th and requested a cancellation on the 16th. In my opinion that is a close enough window to cancel an order if it's not supposed to ship for another month and a half. 

I just found it to be a little fishy that they waited until I had requested to cancel my order to tell me that they had the watch and made up some bs about the Glycine distribution center being on holiday. Did they have the watch in stock the whole time and I was just last in line to get one? 

What irks me most of all is how quickly they responded to my emails before they had my money and now it literally takes them 24 hours to respond. 

Under most circumstances I would be happy to have something sooner than expected but it was the way they've been blatantly ignoring my request to cancel the order that rubs me wrong. How difficult could it be to refund someone their money while you still have the product? 

Oh well, my wife has come to the rescue after listening to me b*tch and moan about watches. She's loaning me the money from her "fun money" stash to buy the one from the forums. She's an attorney so she's making me sign an agreement stating that I have to sell one of the watches, I'd say that's more than fair.


----------



## taike

I agree they should have canceled your order. 

They are also telling me Glycine is shutdown until Sep.

Their responses to me also take at least 24hrs


----------



## filthyj24

taike said:


> I agree they should have canceled your order.
> 
> They are also telling me Glycine is shutdown until Sep.
> 
> Their responses to me also take at least 24hrs


I bet they responded within 20 minutes before you paid. Maybe I'm just ignorant to business transactions but if someone buys something from me, asks to cancel their order and I still have the item it's not a problem to give them their money back. It would be a different story if the item had shipped but not if it's just sitting on a desk like the picture they sent.

Speaking of the picture they sent me..does the logo look crooked or do you think it's just an optical illusion or effect from the plastic film?


----------



## Robotaz

filthyj24 said:


> I placed my order on the 10th and requested a cancellation on the 16th. In my opinion that is a close enough window to cancel an order if it's not supposed to ship for another month and a half.
> 
> I just found it to be a little fishy that they waited until I had requested to cancel my order to tell me that they had the watch and made up some bs about the Glycine distribution center being on holiday. Did they have the watch in stock the whole time and I was just last in line to get one?
> 
> What irks me most of all is how quickly they responded to my emails before they had my money and now it literally takes them 24 hours to respond.
> 
> Under most circumstances I would be happy to have something sooner than expected but it was the way they've been blatantly ignoring my request to cancel the order that rubs me wrong. How difficult could it be to refund someone their money while you still have the product?
> 
> Oh well, my wife has come to the rescue after listening to me b*tch and moan about watches. She's loaning me the money from her "fun money" stash to buy the one from the forums. She's an attorney so she's making me sign an agreement stating that I have to sell one of the watches, I'd say that's more than fair.


Your wife is an attorney and you're crying about a Combat Sub?

Something isn't right here. Is she 40 and you're 22?


----------



## filthyj24

Robotaz said:


> Your wife is an attorney and you're crying about a Combat Sub?
> 
> Something isn't right here. Is she 40 and you're 22?


Close. She's 29 and I'm 25. Don't know if I would call it "crying" as much as venting/expressing concerns. We pool our money together for things like bills and groceries but each of us have separate accounts for things that we want but don't particularly need. Between my car, watches, guns, and electronics my "fun money" account is usually a little more sparse than hers.


----------



## wtma

filthyj24 said:


> I bet they responded within 20 minutes before you paid. Maybe I'm just ignorant to business transactions but if someone buys something from me, asks to cancel their order and I still have the item it's not a problem to give them their money back. It would be a different story if the item had shipped but not if it's just sitting on a desk like the picture they sent.
> 
> Speaking of the picture they sent me..does the logo look crooked or do you think it's just an optical illusion or effect from the plastic film?


It looks just fine to my eyes.


----------



## platinumEX

I think it's an illusion. And the old logo! Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

platinumEX said:


> I think it's an illusion. And the old logo! Nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was pretty adamant on getting the old logo. This is going to be a tough decision. I'm rolling around the idea of doing a mod and selling the spare but I need to see them both in person first.


----------



## Watchguru58

omeglycine said:


> They continue to edge closer to Invicta in terms of designs with each passing year. *sigh*


I believe the Invicta Watch Group just recently purchased Glycine which might explain all the new changes to the original designs.


----------



## taike

Watchguru58 said:


> I believe the Invicta Watch Group just recently purchased Glycine which might explain all the new changes to the original designs.


Nope. The changes noted here predate the acquisition.


----------



## Watchguru58

taike said:


> Nope. The changes noted here predate the acquisition.


Interesting! I wonder why they decided to change the logo and cheapen the watch itself. Bad Lume, etc, etc...


----------



## 993RS

I've got one on the way. Pictures showed it with the original logo. It will go back if it shows up with the new "bird".


----------



## 993RS

This may have been stated before, but the Glycine website features a terrible mashup of old and new logos.


----------



## Sodiac

Oh no, starting to look like Invicta!


----------



## MattFeeder

The only thing I like about the new Sub is that the minute hand seems longer.

On the Golden Eye, the gold on the original seems more yellow..
the new version looks more rose.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

3863.399.C6.TB99 "Golden Eye"

Is it just me or does this new one seem to have drilled lugs?


----------



## Robotaz

Combats have always had drilled lugs. At least that I know of.


----------



## platinumEX

Robotaz said:


> Combats have always had drilled lugs. At least that I know of.


They did up until the logo change. The new logo models I've owned didn't have drilled lugs. Not sure if there are exceptions. The case itself is slightly different as well. Slightly sharper edges, flatter surfaces and different crown guards.


----------



## taike

platinumEX said:


> They did up until the logo change. The new logo models I've owned didn't have drilled lugs. Not sure if there are exceptions. The case itself is slightly different as well. Slightly sharper edges, flatter surfaces and different crown guards.


The goldeneye pictured with the new logo is still using the old case with the drilled lugs. I just received one like that from evine.

I suspect glycine is mixing new and old parts, as I've gotten watches with new logo dials, but old logo bracelets or casebacks.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## anabuki

taike said:


> The goldeneye pictured with the new logo is still using the old case with the drilled lugs. I just received one like that from evine.
> 
> I suspect glycine is mixing new and old parts, as I've gotten watches with new logo dials, but old logo bracelets or casebacks.
> 
> Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


Old face,








new case... ;-)


----------

